# H} Chaos space marines W} Dark eldar



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I am trading these to expand an exisiting army, Here is what i have to offer:

Codex chaos space marines

Terminator with TLC and MoK painted except for claws and mark

one metal chaos lord (just been stripped)

1 metal DP (just been stripped and needs to be rebuilt)

20 CSM including metal standard bearer, plastic standard bearer, 2 plasma pistol marines, 2 plasma guns and a heavy bolter (8 are old style marines and 9 are painted that is including metal standard)

I have a CSM box with spare pieces aswell along with the mark of chaos glory and mark of slaanesh for the banner pole.

I know there new but someone mightve brought a box and decided they dont want it here is what i would like:

Kabalite warriors x 2

Archon

im gonna push my luck on this one a raider for the demon prince its the metal 40k one

UK only please as i dont have the money to post outside of the UK, trade only aswell as i dont have paypal or anything like that. PM me if your interested or leave a message on here.

Thank you for looking.

Gothic


----------

